# Bee Pollen



## 16660 (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone tried bee pollen? Any responses would be appreciated.Kismet.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

The only thing I've heard about it was from somebody I know that takes it for allergies and it works great for him on the allergies. Don't know anyone that takes it for IBS.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know anyone who takes it either but I recently found out that it's meant to help heal the intestines so I've been wondering the same thing! I don't know about any actual health websites but this website and others I've found claim the following: Digestion and CirculationBee pollen is known to be an accelerator of human growth. It regulates the action of the intestinal functions, especially in cases of chronic constipation or diarrhea, which have been resistant to antibiotic treatment. Pollen self-digests and aids the digestion of other foods. A natural occurrence with bee pollen is weight control. Taken into your digestive system, there is a speedy combustion, which makes fats burn faster and increases the rate of burned calories. (hope it's okay to put that here, if not mods feel free to edit!). So I'm tempted to give it a go. Unless you have an allergy to it then maybe it could help!


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow...that'e interesting Kismet....I am going to check out Screamers website....I put it in my favorites.....I smell like a Wintergreen LOL...Mary::







))


----------



## 18340 (Dec 6, 2006)

Bee pollen from my knowledge is a multi-vitamin and multi mineral supplement. Energy Booster, aids disgestion and can help alleviate allergy symptoms.Vx


----------



## 16867 (Nov 5, 2006)

i have just bought some at the local health store, i will let u all know how it works soon (if u dont hear from me for more than a week, u might wanna stay away from it lol)


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I have to confess, there are two different products, one is bee pollen which is the pollen that rubs off the legs of the bees as they enter the hive and then there's bee propolis which is the antibacterial agent they use and can be useful for bacterial D. It's sort of like a natural antibiotic. All that being said I had a look on quackwatch.com and it debunked both products, but I do find it tends to poo poo quite a few natural products. Good luck KC!! Let us know how it goes!


----------

